# GM Axes Zeta platform for US market



## Sylvia Holden (Feb 17, 2005)

General Motors has announced that it is scrapping plans to introduce new midsize, RWD performance cars based on the Zeta platform in the USA. Exerpt from the full article at the Chicago Tribune :

_Zeta was believed to be the platform GM was going to use for the next-generation Pontiac GTO as well as possibly a pair of new Buick offerings, the Velite sedan and convertible, and maybe a midsize, performance Chevrolet sedan.

GM was developing the platform in cooperation with its Holden subsidiary in Australia, which still will use it. GM reportedly had plans to build the cars for North America in the United States, though it now gets the GTO from Australia. GM would not say how much it hopes to save with the move.

Sources said that though GM is re-evaluating just about every product program since cutting its annual profit forecast in half this week, the decision was made in December to halt development.

"We're going to re-evaluate our programs for midsize, rear-wheel-drive products for North America," said GM spokesman Pat Morrissey. "The resources on Zeta are going to be reassigned to other North American products that will have a more significant impact on *volume and profit*."

The "other products" are full-size sport-utility vehicles due for the 2006 model year and full-size pickups for 2007--cash cows not only at GM but also in the auto industry._

I just hope that this isn't the kiss of death for Bob Lutz and/or Pontiac.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Sorry to hear this but understand they have to turn GM around. Glad I've got my GTO!


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree with Xman. With only two real American car companies left, they (GM) need to fix market share first. I heard on Matt Drudge tonight that GM's cutting non-union labor by 20%...that's a HUGE cut. If the demise of the GTO is near, it's far off enough for me to get get one with my GMS discount. Waiting for an '05 rebate and I'm in. If no rebates are offered, I'll just get the '06.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Since Holden is still going to use the zeta, are they still going to bring over GTO's from Australia on the zeta-platform. Or is the GTO getting axed as well. I hope for the former.

I went and read the full article and it said that they my move the GTO to the Cadillac Sigma platform, which the CTC and STS use.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

If the Zeta platform is not in our future, moving the GTO to the CTS platform would be more the Goat's size.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

That's a drag...the Zeta is a very capable platform....however, the CTS is also very capable.

As mentioned below, this may _not_ be all bad, as maybe GM will continue to import _Holden_-built GTOs..._vastly_ preferable, in my mind, to anything a domestic factory could pop out at the same price point.

Personally, however, I'm more worried about the continuing climb in gas prices due to our having to elbow India and China at the oil trough. Time will tell, but without increased capacity in the oil-producing nations tescalating fuel costs will have a more significant and profound impact on the continued production of high-displacement perfomance cars than which platform GM chooses to build on...


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

You're right Groucho. The Chinese ain't going back to riding bicycles and gas prices ain't going down in the near future. Feels like 1970 all over again don't it? Hold on to your GTO's and take good care of them. In five years, the market will be flooded with 1.5 Liter Hybrids.

Be thankful that this brief window in time made cars like this possible again. arty:


----------



## geerhed (Feb 25, 2005)

And hopefully you wont have to mortgage the house to drive to the conveinence store for milk and bread that costs $20! Inflation and gas worry me and my ability to afford such a hot rod.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

So, GM is going to make money by selling vehicles that get 11mpg? The big stupid vehicle fad is over - doesn't GM watch the sales numbers? Every report shows that the big truck and SUV sales are in a big decline. Whoever is making this decision at GM is a retard and should be fired. I get sick of watching good companies run into the ground by incompetent management that makes bad decisions, steals from the company, drains the pensions, and then give themselves a $4 million dollar bonus. I don't think GM can make money on the GTO, but more gas hogs is the exactly wrong answer. On the flipside, my 05 GTO will not depreciate much over the next few years since there's less than 19,000 of them in the U.S (I wonder how many are 6-speeds?). And if things work out well, like they were a few years ago when 7 year old Supra twin turbos were going for more than they sold for new, I could make out quite well.


----------



## repruet (Apr 29, 2005)

Just picked up my 05 GTO 6 speed, red with black interior. I had so much troube with my 04 model that GM replaced it with an 05. I hope this one doesn't have as many problems as the 04.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Groucho said:


> That's a drag...the Zeta is a very capable platform....however, the CTS is also very capable.
> 
> As mentioned below, this may _not_ be all bad, as maybe GM will continue to import _Holden_-built GTOs..._vastly_ preferable, in my mind, to anything a domestic factory could pop out at the same price point.


I agree!


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

repruet said:


> Just picked up my 05 GTO 6 speed, red with black interior. I had so much troube with my 04 model that GM replaced it with an 05. I hope this one doesn't have as many problems as the 04.


I love my 2004, but it sounds like a good deal for you!


----------



## mrbcruzn (Apr 13, 2005)

*Troubles with 04*

Repruet,

Can you expand on your 04 troubles for the group? tks...


----------



## repruet (Apr 29, 2005)

First problem I had was a 500 miles, it would not getty up when you had it floored in third. Acted like it was bogging down. It ran fine with the TC turned off- was a bad traction control relay, next the CD player jammed and couldn't get cd out ordered new radio, then the heat wouldn't work- replaced a vacuum control valve, intermitent wipers didn't intermitent- replaced switch, lights wouldn't turn off when in the auto mode- replaced the ECM and both Key Fobs and the final straw the instrument cluster went beserk and it took 31 days to get a new one and when it was installed it was defective and another one had to be ordered it came in overnite. I owned the car 160 days and it was in the shop for 43. I have now had my 05 for a week and as luck would have it, I had been running errands today and stopped for lunch. When I started the 1 week old 05 bells and whistles sounded and I got a check engine light and a message that the car was now in downgraded performance mode. This same thing happened to an 04 and it took 30 days to get a new gas pedal assembly. The dealer checked on part availablity for the 05 which is different than the 04. Of course they had none in stock and had no estimate for getting one so owner of the dealership told them to take one off a new 05 on the lot. I was a 10 minute fix and I am a happy camper once again.


----------

